# LED Bänder nach Musik Blinken lassen!



## Stingray93 (24. Dezember 2011)

*LED Bänder nach Musik Blinken lassen!*

Moin Leute,
Spiel schon eine Weile mit dem Gedanken mein Zimmer nach dem Bass in meinem Zimmer zu beleuchten 

Ähnlich wie in diesem Video:
LED Band zu Musik Leuchten - YouTube

Nun ist die Frage wie ich das realisiere?
Unter dem Video steht etwas von einer Platinensteuerung, kennt da jmd evtl. fertige Bausätze/ fertige Platinen?


----------



## Scheolin (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LED Bänder nach Musik Blinken lassen!*

google.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LED Bänder nach Musik Blinken lassen!*

/sign

Pegelmesser - VU Meter mit A277D / UAA 180, Elektronik-Selbstbauprojekte - HIFI-FORUM

Lässt sich ganz einfach auf deine Bedürfnisse zuschneiden.


----------



## Iceananas (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LED Bänder nach Musik Blinken lassen!*

Wozu der Aufwand mit ICs, wenn es nur ums simple blinken geht? 
Solche Controller gibts für 7€  Soundcontrol-Box für 12V - Licht musikgesteuert im LED Onlineshop www.highlight-led.de
Man muss da nur den Stromstecker umlöten (warum auch immer ein Zigarettenanzünder als Stromanschluss da ist, für ein Partymobil? ) und sich ein Netzteil, das stark genug ist besorgen (kommt drauf an wie viele LEDs drankommen sollen). Funzt direkt mit LED Leisten.

Dasselbe in Farbe RGB-Controller fr LED-Stripes "Musics" mit IR-Fernbedienung + Soundcontrol, 22,19 € - www.online-batterien.de


Die Selbstbaulösung lohnt sich nur, wenn man ohnehin viel rumbastelt und gleich ein 24 Kanal Lichtorgel bauen will und auch in der Lage ist ein IC dementsprechend zu programmieren. 

Edit: den ersten habe ich schon mal in ein Geschenk verbaut, anbei ein Video falls das hilft (und steinigt mich bitte nicht für den Kitsch )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u-tdL1jW06w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Stingray93 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LED Bänder nach Musik Blinken lassen!*

Vielen dank für die Schnellen antworten.

Und danke an 
*Iceananas*


Den 1. Controller kenne ich, der ist aber ziemlich mieß, bei meiner Anlage fängt der bei geringster Stufe Teilweise schon das Dauerleuchten an.
Den 2. gezeigten habe ich vorhin bei Ebay entdeckt, ich denke der wirds.

Und zwar mit folgenden Komponenten:
1xSound-Controller:
eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst
2x LED Stripe:
eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst
1x Netzteil:
LED Netzteil Gleichstrom 12V 12A 150W DC Trafo Treiber | eBay


Da die Bänder Trennbar sind, sollte sich das ganze gut realisierbar machen.

Gruß und danke an die schnellen antworten.

Edit:
nettes Video


----------



## Iceananas (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LED Bänder nach Musik Blinken lassen!*

Danke für dein Lob. 

Beim ersten fand ich die Empfindlichkeit eigentlich OK, kann aber gut sein dass er auf Tiefe Bässe anders reagiert 

Deine Zusammenstellung wird gut funktionieren, auch wenn der Streifen recht teuer ist (zwar wetterfest - was es auch immer heißen mag - aber sowas brauchst man eigentlich nicht, außer bei dir im Zimmer finden regelmäßig Sandstürme statt. Wasserdicht sollte auch reichen, die gibts auch für 50€).

Außerdem musst du dir vorher gedachten machen wie du die Streifen verbindest wenn du die auseinander schnippelst (Bei Ecken zum Beispiel).Entweder Kabeln direkt anlöten oder die elegantere Lösung mit Steckverbinder. Dein Controller hat zwar mehrere Ausgänge aber manchmal ist es logischer die Streifen hintereinander zu schalten anstatt elend lange Kabeln zum Controller zu ziehen. Außerdem gibts RGB Kabeln, um nochmal den Kabelchaos zu reduzieren. Vielleicht hat ja der Ebay Verkäufer sowas ebenfalls auf Lager.

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## dj*viper (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LED Bänder nach Musik Blinken lassen!*

*LED Strip flexi Leiste RGB in 5 Meter Länge mit high power 5050 SMD LEDs *
*der  neuesten Generation - wetterfest

*die hab ich hinter meinen LCD-TV geklebt. habe die streifen angepasst und die ecken mit einzelnen adern verlötet. 
zum schluss schrumpfschlauch drüber, sieht aus wie original 
hinter meinen standboxen sind die streifen ebenfalls verbaut.
die streifen sind gut verarbeitet und echt sehr hell, aber dank dem controller kann man das alles dimmen


----------



## Iceananas (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LED Bänder nach Musik Blinken lassen!*

Hast du das Ambilight mäßig angesteuert? Und wenn ja wie wenn ich fragen darf ^^


----------



## dj*viper (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LED Bänder nach Musik Blinken lassen!*

nee, das hab ich nicht. das geht leider nicht mal ebenso. dafür braucht man andere elektronik, und die ist ziemlich teuer.
da ich an meinem monitor auch rgb-led-backlight von revoltec habe, wollte ich am fernseher auch sowas haben.
finde, das ist sehr angenehm für das auge und für das wohlbefinden. und je nach genre stell ich mir die farben ein


----------



## Stingray93 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LED Bänder nach Musik Blinken lassen!*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Danke für dein Lob.
> 
> Beim ersten fand ich die Empfindlichkeit eigentlich OK, kann aber gut sein dass er auf Tiefe Bässe anders reagiert
> 
> ...



Danke! Scheinst dich damit gut auszukennen.

Hatte eig. vor einfach Kabel dran zu löten!
Habe noch 100m 0,5mm² Kabel hier, das sollte wohl reichen 
Könntest du mir sonst 10m LED RGB Stripes empfehlen?

Ich werde denke ich mal die 3 Ausgänge nutzen.
Einen für das Sofa, einen für TV-Tisch und Schreibtisch und einen für mein Bett.


----------



## Iceananas (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LED Bänder nach Musik Blinken lassen!*

Naja, habe halt hier und da zu Hause auch Streifen verlegt.

Kabel anlöten ist natürlich kein Problem. Wird nur bisschen ekliger als Steckverbindungen, wenn du mal dein Zimmer umstellen solltest oder so.

Was meinst du mit 10m empfehlen? ^^ wenn du sowieso von diesem Ebay Shop kaufen willst dann nimm die einfach (wegen Versandkosten).
Ansonsten habe ich immer diese hier genommen, aber wenn versand draufkommt sparste auch nicht viel.

Viel Spaß beim basteln


----------



## Stingray93 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LED Bänder nach Musik Blinken lassen!*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Naja, habe halt hier und da zu Hause auch Streifen verlegt.
> 
> Kabel anlöten ist natürlich kein Problem. Wird nur bisschen ekliger als Steckverbindungen, wenn du mal dein Zimmer umstellen solltest oder so.
> 
> ...



Na, werd einfach die aus dem Shop nehmen.
Die haben auch Steckverbinder da.

LED SMD Strip Schnellverbinder 10er Set Clip RGB 4polig | eBay

werd ich mir auch nen 10ner Pack dazu bestellen  

Werde das Ergebnis nächsten Monat Präsentieren...


----------



## Iceananas (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LED Bänder nach Musik Blinken lassen!*

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Stingray93 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: LED Bänder nach Musik Blinken lassen!*

Hallo, 
habe das ganze nun wie gesagt umgesetzt, erst mal nur unter der Couch.
Das mit den Verbinden des RGB Strips ist mal der größte rotz...beim nächsten mal kauf ich da was anderes! 

Hab auch ein kleines Video gemacht...

LED Flexband inkl. music controller - YouTube


----------



## Iceananas (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: LED Bänder nach Musik Blinken lassen!*

Sieht cool aus  wie siehts live in action aus?


----------



## Stingray93 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: LED Bänder nach Musik Blinken lassen!*

Ist doch ein Link zu Youtube oben bei


----------



## Sync (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: LED Bänder nach Musik Blinken lassen!*

Wie sieht es bei anderen Musikrichtungen aus? In bereich Dance etc?


----------



## Iceananas (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: LED Bänder nach Musik Blinken lassen!*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Ist doch ein Link zu Youtube oben bei


 
Hab ich übersehen  sieht doch gut aus!


----------



## Stingray93 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: LED Bänder nach Musik Blinken lassen!*



Sync schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei anderen Musikrichtungen aus? In bereich Dance etc?


 
Muss mal sehen ob ich es schaffe die Tage ein Video zu machen, uploaden dauert bei meiner 2000er Leitung leider ewig.
Hast nen Wunschsong?


----------



## Sync (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: LED Bänder nach Musik Blinken lassen!*

Ne bin da ganz offen..Hauptsache etwas Bumm Bumm Zisch
 sag nix ich hab zur Zeit nur 600er Leitung... Aber Bald wieder VDSL Gott sei dank


----------



## Stingray93 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: LED Bänder nach Musik Blinken lassen!*

Das im Video war sogar ein Trance song, allerdings grad ne ruhige Passage.
Mal sehen was ich die Tage so hin bekomme.


----------



## renek95 (6. August 2012)

*AW: LED Bänder nach Musik Blinken lassen!*

Hallo,
ich hab so etwas in meinem neuem Zimmer auch vor.
Und da ich wollt mal fragen ob ich so ein fettes Netzteil brauch. Da bei diesen in der Beschreibung auch immer steht, dass es von einem Profi verbaut werden sollte und so.
Oder würde da auch ein kleineres (z.B.: http://www.conrad.at/ce/de/product/...SHOP_AREA_17455&promotionareaSearchDetail=005 ) reichen?
Reicht da einfach abisolieren und so ein Kabel mit Stecker einfach dran machen oder muss ich da noch was anderes machen?

edit: Und wenn ich schon am Fragen bin. Könnt ihr mir einen guten Online-Shop empfehlen?

Mfg


----------



## nivada (7. August 2012)

*AW: LED Bänder nach Musik Blinken lassen!*

Gibt es die LED Soundcontroller auch bei Thomann ? Ich finde da keine aber vielleicht suche ich auch falsch !? o:


----------

